# ¿Cómo construir jaula de Fáraday?



## mariano22 (Ago 14, 2009)

necesitaria saber como se contruye una jaula de fáraday... para hacer experimentos con mis  pequeñas emisoras de Fm...

gracias!

saludos!

mariano22


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2009)

mira, y es en serio.
si no me equivoco se hace asi:

llevas a la plaza a tu canario en su jaula.
la abris.
y volves feliz a tu casa con la jaula que necesitabas y sin el canario.

ambos felices.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 14, 2009)

jajajaja....


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 14, 2009)

Hola Mariano22.

La Jaula De Faraday Es Un Cuarto Metálico (Recamara, Cajón, Habitación, Etc) Donde Te Puedes Meter a Hacer Tus Experimentos Sin Que Sean Afectados Por Los Campos Electromagnéticos Exteriores.
La Alimentacion Interna De AC/DC Si La Introduces En La Jaula Deberás Filtrarla Preferentemente Con Filtro LC.

Basicamente La Jaula De Faraday En Una Caja Metalica Conectada a Una Buena Tierra (Sí, Asi es Al MUNDO).
Te Dejo Este LINK Donde Explica Como Hacerla, El Tamaño Dependerá De Las Nesecidades

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaula_de_Faraday

Saludos
a Tus Ordenes


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 14, 2009)

aca te dejo un link con la explicacion de los materiales y el espesor de ellos...

http://gluonconleche.blogspot.com/2005/11/el-mito-de-la-jaula-de-faraday.html

y este tiene un video de una jaula para protejer de alto voltaje...

http://vicente1064.blogspot.com/2007/02/la-jaula-de-faraday.html

espero que te sirvan...

recuerdo que los cazadores de mitos habian hecho una para comprobar un mito sobre que los emplastes dentales podrian permitirte recibir estaciones de radio en tu cabeza, pero no encontre el video...

saludos...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2009)

creo que una cuestion simple e importante que uno se plantea a la hora de hacer una jaula de faraday es :

cuantas columnas hacen falta COMO MINIMO para nuestra snecesidades.

con un dibujo se explica mejor.

el caso extremo de muchas rejas seria todo cerrado por paredes metalicas.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 15, 2009)

metelas adentro de un microondas viejo


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 15, 2009)

elmo yo vi se capitulo de los cazadorees de mitos! de ai saque la idea de hacerme una! pero que utilizan una tela para eso?

gracias a todos por su colaboracion!

saludos!


----------



## snowboard (Ago 15, 2009)

Hola, yo contruí una con malla de gallinero.


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 15, 2009)

la idea de capitanp es buena, pues precisamente esta contruido el microondas asi para que las microondas se queden adentro y calienten la comida...

mencione el capitulo de los cazadores de mitos porque muchos de aqui los ven tambien... la tela que usaron es tela metalica de bronce, o malla de bronce, por eso te puse el primer link que habla de la atenuacion que dan los diferentes metales y como cambia su atenuacion a diferentes frecuencias...

saludos...


----------



## El nombre (Ago 16, 2009)

El uso de la malla puede dar problemas. Te lleva a evitar humedades y ver las calidades. 
¿Sabes la cantidad de malas canexiones que se pueden presentar por defecto en las uniones?
Dependiendo del uso pueden provocar interferencias por esos defectos.
En los centros de radar militares. usan cajas de acero de un centimetro. En la salida o entradas de cables prolongan con tubo metalico la salida casi un metro. La s puertas tambien son especiales ya que el cierre implica tambien la conduccion electrica perfecta. 
Sorprendido por la instalación pregunte el motivo y "en caso de explosion nuclear lo que se garantiza es la comunicacion" LA electronica interna quedaria en funcionamiento.
Saludos
PD..
En una conversacion sobre la conducion electrica indique que la electricidad circula por el exterior del conductor (el principio de funcionamiento de la electricidad quedo demostrado gracias al señor faraday, que algunos confunden con cierto mago) Un ingeniero, cuya contestación dejo un profundo silencio en la sala, replico con un tono bastante jocoso "entonces, ¿si toco el centro del conductor no me da la corriente? 
-una buena pregunta! le conteste- pero es una pregunta digna de un ciudadano de principios del siglo pasado. Un ciudadano de nuestra epoca preguntaria "entonces ¿El conductor podria ser un tubo? "a lo que le responderia que por motivos de potencia.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

Aún siendo un tubo, la corriente circularía por el exterior del tubo ¿No?


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Jun 5, 2019)

Hola a todos!

Queria saber si se justifica hacer una Jaula de faraday para un modulo amplificador Clase D, a modo preventivo de evitar cualquier clase de ruido exterior.

En caso de hacerla, habia pensado en una malla metálica (las de mosquitero) que envuelva una estructura donde dentro esté el amplificador. De esta forma el amplificador puede "respirar" y tener circulación de aire.

Tambien quisiera saber si seria conveniente que la jaula tenga puesta a tierra, ya que tengo la posibilidad de hacerlo...

Gracias!!! Los leo...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 5, 2019)

Basicamente una jaula faraday no creo necesario para un clase D, pero si podria ser una cinta de aluminio o papel aluminio por debajo de dicho amplificador y que esté conectado a tierra del mismo como asi de la instalacion electrica


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Jun 5, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Basicamente una jaula faraday no creo necesario para un clase D, pero si podría ser una cinta de aluminio o papel aluminio por debajo de dicho amplificador y que esté conectado a tierra del mismo como así de la instalación eléctrica


Gracias por responder, pero no me queda claro el motivo solo debajo de la placa del papel aluminio a tierra. Y la alimentación es en continua 32VCC. Dices que mande el negativo a tierra?
Adjunto imagen del amplificador....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 5, 2019)

Hola, has probado al amplif. así cómo se ve en la imagen, para corroborar que hay interferencia? Porque quizás no la necesite.


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Jun 5, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, has probado al amplif. así cómo se ve en la imagen, para corroborar que hay interferencia? Porque quizás no la necesite.


Justamente de momento no tiene, solo quiero asegurarme de darle las mejores condiciones de trabajo....


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 6, 2019)

Pero como dice gudino, quizas no necesite.
Y la intension de por debajo, es para evitar interferencias que pueden provenir del gabinete donde se coloque, pero si el gabinete es metalico, entonces ya funciona como una jaula, solo debes conectar el gabinete con la tierra, o en su defecto, con el voltaje 0v (negativo si es fuente simple). Mira en el foro sobre puesta a tierra de ciruitos, y quizas el post 2 de Fogonazo en éste tema


----------

